# Setting up a mill, resources?



## mmo (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello,
    I have a Powermatic Millrite MVN mill and would like to tear it down for cleaning.  Can anyone suggest a book, video, or other resources for setting up and calibrating a machine after the cleaning?  TIA, Mark


----------



## markknx (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=MILLRITE-MILLING-MACHINE-POWERMATIC-SERVICE-MANUAL- This is what I found on Ebay does it help. if not hang in there someone here will be able to help you. Burr Ridge thats just West of willow springs isn't it.


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 3, 2014)

markknx said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=MILLRITE-MILLING-MACHINE-POWERMATIC-SERVICE-MANUAL- This is what I found on Ebay does it help. if not hang in there someone here will be able to help you. Burr Ridge thats just West of willow springs isn't it.



Does anyone here actually have the Service and Maintenance manual?  I'd like to know if it's any better than the operators manual.

As for teardown and re-assembly, the table and knee are pretty straightforward.

If you are going to get into the spindle, I'd suggest you subscribe to the Yahoo Burke Mills group and search the threads. lots of good info there.


----------

